# How do i migrate Windows 2003 Servr to 2008?



## ziipii (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys, hopefully someone can shed some light on this for me!

My clients are currently running a Windows 2003R2 Server as a Domain Controller on a small network. My client has purchased Windows 2008 Small Business Server (SBS) and I want to migrate from the 2003 server to the 2008.

How do i migrate active directory, user settings etc?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

First and most important make a full backup image of the server.
Make a bootable restore disk too,so you can restore and try other
options in case of problems.
If it is the operating system disks they bought you should be able
to do an in place upgrade.
http://www.elmajdal.net/Win2k8/In-Place_Upgrade_Windows_Server_2003_Domain_Controller_To_Windows_Server_2008.aspx


----------



## ziipii (Sep 4, 2009)

Leroys1000,

Thanks veyr much for this.. the instructions are straight forward and very easy to follow 

however, i have one 2003 server, and another 2008 server. I want to migrate everything on the 2003 server to the 2008 server. I dont want to upgrade the 2003.

Do you have instructions on how to upgrade from a 2003 server to another 2008 server? 

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

This should help.
Also see other links at the bottom of the page.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=52b7ea63-78af-4a96-811e-284f5c1de13b&displaylang=en


----------

